# A great shake



## jsjs24 (Dec 20, 2003)

My favorite shake:

8oz skim or fat free milk (8g pro usually but 11g in mine)
1 cup water
1.5 scoops chocalate optimum whey (35g pro)
1/2 cup quaker oats oatmeal (5g pro)
1 banana
Sometimes I add 1 tbsp peanut butter


----------



## steroid (Dec 22, 2003)

A great shake....

.... yes it is B)


----------



## jack hust (Dec 22, 2003)

sounds good bro


----------

